# 12 volt 2 pin double adapter ?



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Any one know if such a thing is available.

I can find plenty of cigar socket one's but not 2 pin 

If what i have posted above does not make sense,then
I need to plug 2 of These in to 1 socket.. :wink:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

How about one of these and then use a cigarette socket extender and fit cigarette plugs to the appliances?
http://www.towsure.com/product/1920-'Adapt-It'_3

I don't really understand your statement " I cannot find any 2 pin cigar / cigarrete sockets ". They are all 2 pin being a centre pin and a side connection.

You could also replace your current socket with a double backbox:
http://www.marinemegastore.com/product.asp?pf_id=UNI_110258&jump=4&cat_id=FFF460256

and two off:
http://www.marinemegastore.com/product.asp?pf_id=UNI_110237&jump=4&cat_id=FFF460256


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Neil

Short answer - No!

But I solved the same problem by buying two of >> these << and mounting them side by side.

Very similar to Ray's suggestion, but takes up a bit less space.

If you have room it's easy to do, and looked perfectly OK.

Dave


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

What you trying to run?


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

If it's always the same 2 accessories, and they aren't too power hungry, you could always wire them to the same plug.


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*adaptor*

I know what you want but I hav'nt been able to get one eitheri wanted to plug Tv and satelite receiver into 12v socket!I have ended up fitting both leads into one plug!!


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

*12Vdc*

Same subject/query..different requirement!.
I have the 2 pin socket (12vdc) but have not been able to find a lead with 2 pins and terminating in a "standard" round 12v male plug. It is for power to the TV aerial.

Ron


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Snelly said:


> What you trying to run?


Tv and sat receiver


----------

